# In the market for a planer...any suggestions? And also for dust collection...



## Jordan Pisowicz (Jun 21, 2018)

Hey All, 
I'm in the market for a solid ~15" stand-alone planer and was hoping to get some input or suggestions on which brands to consider. I'm pretty set on a helical head as it will spare me the cost of sharpening long term (The cost of my time if I were to sharpen myself or the hefty cost of a sharpening service otherwise.) Plus the time spent changing and setting knives as opposed to just turning a tooth. 
If im not mistaken, It adds about a grand to the total cost upfront which is tough to swallow but I've spent time on both types of cutterhead and I plan to keep and use this planer for a long time. 
Other concerns are noise levels and of course warranty. We have a 15" baileigh, straight knives and it is loud as hell with the dust collector hooked up and running with it. 
So what I'm wondering is what you all think regarding brand reputations and warranties offered . And also if there's anything you guys know about reasons for amplified noise from dust Collectors or whatever else could cause the planer to be louder than usual. Also ways to help lessen the noise from a planer.
I have not decided on a dust collector yet either but I would like to go with the clearvue cyclone. I wish I had the time to build bill pentz's cyclone myself but it's just unrealistic at this point.
I am setting up shop in my detached garage at home and I live in the neighborhood in southwest Denver so this is why noise is of such concern. 
Dust collection (not just chip collection) is important to me and I'd like to get ahead of contaminating my shop space and home right off the bat with the fine and most harmful dust particles.
I'm sorry if I'm trying to cram into one thread what should have been put into two separate threads... And more so if I'm repeating what many have asked already. It's rare that I will actually start a thread to try and answer any questions I have . Usually I will just dig Into old forums to gather the Intel but I guess I'm being lazy today. Anyway, my sincere thanks in advance to all of you guys not only for your input on this post but for all of the information you have all shared over time with the likes of me, whether directly or indirectly. It is invaluable. 
- Jordan


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 21, 2018)

Straight knife planers are just loud. Helical or segmented planers and jointers run much quieter, I think Grizzlys are the best bang for the buck. Dust collectors can also be fitted with mufflers that do seriously tone them down.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Jordan Pisowicz (Jun 21, 2018)

No bat guana, mufflers, who'da thought. Awesome I'll look into that for current shop. What's the difference between segmented and helical cutterhead?...just lack of a spiral shape in a segmented cutterhead?


----------



## Jordan Pisowicz (Jun 21, 2018)

Haha oops auto correction typed that about bat guano.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 21, 2018)

They are the same. Check grizzly for the mufflers too. The site auto corrects certain words to keep it clean here.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 21, 2018)

I have had a dewalt 13"- It was way loud- big noise reduction to 15" with knifes. now I have 20" PM with helical. It is quiet. i could never go back. DC muffler- I have one but they are not very effective- you are better off to put in a closet if you want real noise reduction.


----------



## gman2431 (Jun 21, 2018)

As said by Greg, the 15in grizzly is a good bang for the buck. 

As far as noise, I wear ear plugs around any loud machines, so i don't worry about it. 5 bucks for a huge box of foam plugs lasts forever.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 21, 2018)

gman2431 said:


> As said by Greg, the 15in grizzly is a good bang for the buck.
> 
> As far as noise, I wear ear plugs around any loud machines, so i don't worry about it. 5 bucks for a huge box of foam plugs lasts forever.


20 in helical is quieter than most other tools. I would have bought griz 20 but saw some reviews i did not like and the PM was a ding and dent. Hardly any difference in price.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jordan Pisowicz (Jun 21, 2018)

What do you mean when you say "PM was a Ding and Dent"?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 21, 2018)

Jordan Pisowicz said:


> What do you mean when you say "PM was a Ding and Dent"?


Largest PM and Jet dealer in PNW. Sorta like the Grizz once a yr tent sale for ding and dents. Except it is not a once a yr event. Couple scratches and a little dent from shipping. I thknk it was 3100. My buddy just got a jet, 2800. Only bad thing about having that store close(250miles) is now i am drooling over a5 hp 20 " PM bandsaw with 18" resaw 900 lbs which i need like another hole in my head and the wife has offered to oblidge me. But it sure is pretty. If it is still there by mid august.........

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 21, 2018)

Look at minimum length of piece you can plane. This one to my suprise will plane less yha 7" piece. I would never have considered planing a burl in delta 15". It was a fabulous machine but not for that. I did not hesitate to put the spalted maple burl in it. One pass and perfect.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## DKMD (Jun 21, 2018)

No clue about big planers, but I would consider just upgrading to the spiral head on your current model. I think there are a couple places the sell aftermarket spiral cutters.

I’ve got the Clearvue cyclone, and I like it. It is loud, but I built a closet for it with triple layered sheet rock with acoustic green glue between layers... that helps a lot. If I weren’t lazy, I’d figure out a way to add a muffler. I’ve considered wrapping the duct work also, but the same personal inertia has kept that from happening.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Jordan Pisowicz (Jun 21, 2018)

Thanks y'all. Triple layer thick with the glue between doesn't sound lazy...shoot,haha. That is a solution however. And the current planer is staying with my friend who's continuing the business that I'm walking g away from so new planer is a.must.


----------



## Jordan Pisowicz (Jun 21, 2018)

So where is this Ding and dent magic you speak of? Sounds awesome...and dangerous...but I still wanna know more...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 21, 2018)

Jordan Pisowicz said:


> So where is this Ding and dent magic you speak of? Sounds awesome...and dangerous...but I still wanna know more...


You are in colorado? They do not deliver ding and dents.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 21, 2018)

Frame closet ,insulate in wall cavity, drywall both sides. Use that egg catoon foan on inside, walls and doors. Hole in door use furnace filter on both sides. Hard stuff does not kill noise but if you can change it's direction 4 or 5 times you effectively kill it.


----------



## rocky1 (Jun 22, 2018)

If you really want to kill noise, double wall it, leave a gap in the middle. As Mike pointed out, sound is transmitted through the studs in the wall, if you leave a gap in the middle, (_one could put a sound deadening foam in there if you wanted to take it a step further_), then insulate both sides, the majority of the noise will not be heard. 

Utility room in my house on the farm up in ND was next to the living room, washer and dryer backed up against the living room wall. Doubled the wall, left a 3/4" gap between the two stud walls, insulated and finished both sides. Washer could be jumping off the floor, and you couldn't hear it. Pleasantly exceeded my expectations for deadening sound!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ray D (Jun 22, 2018)

+1 on the egg carton foam Mike talked about. The company I work for makes and sells train horns. We test em in an enclosed room with the inside entirely covered with thick egg carton foam. You can obviously still here it outside the room but the reduction is amazing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 22, 2018)

Ray D said:


> +1 on the egg carton foam Mike talked about. The company I work for makes and sells train horns. We test em in an enclosed room with the inside entirely covered with thick egg carton foam. You can obviously still here it outside the room but the reduction is amazing.



Yep- it goes back to making the sound change directions- I think the goal is to make it change 4 times. and remember you are not trying to eliminate the sound- just reduce to acceptable level. Me I just take my hearing aids out- problem solved....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Steve Walker (Jun 22, 2018)

Peg board for the interior surface covering will be more effective than the drywall. Sound waves will actually enter the holes and as long as you leave an air space between it and the insulation, it will trap a majority of the noise. Rock wool for the insulation is also a good choice.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Clouseau (Jun 23, 2018)

Most of the 15" come out of the same factories and use the same head. We normally hit the scratch and dent sale at Grizzly. A couple of years ago they had about 30 they had rejected for flaking paint. We bought one last year that said "it leaves a line." Turned out the table rollers were too high. I've installed a couple Byrd Shelix heads on 15" planers and 8" jointers. Figure about 2--3 hours for planer and about 1--1.5 hours for jointer. Use new (not Chinese) bearings and grease seals (planer). Shelix is cheapest from Grizzly during one of their seasonal sales. You can call Byrd to verify the part number fits your Baileigh. They will tell you the Grizzly part number if Grizzly sells it.


----------

